# Anyone used dvc-rental.com?



## janej (Dec 12, 2017)

Are they reputable?   They claim they pay $14 per points for all points.    

Thanks,

Jane


----------



## Mike5813 (Dec 16, 2017)

Yes. They are wonderful to work with


----------



## bendadin (Dec 17, 2017)

janej said:


> Are they reputable?   They claim they pay $14 per points for all points.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jane



I see members getting more than that for their points. And there are plenty of people looking for points.


----------



## Dean (Dec 17, 2017)

bendadin said:


> I see members getting more than that for their points. And there are plenty of people looking for points.


This is the same to slightly more than David pays.  I believe his is currently $14 for higher demand resorts and $13 for the others.  They rent for more and the margin is their profit.  For less hassle and less risk it's worth it for some, not for others.  One thing to add is that I think they will send you a 1099 which I don't see as a big deal since one owes income taxes on it anyway in the US but some do.


----------



## janej (Dec 31, 2017)

Dean said:


> This is the same to slightly more than David pays.  I believe his is currently $14 for higher demand resorts and $13 for the others.  They rent for more and the margin is their profit.  For less hassle and less risk it's worth it for some, not for others.  One thing to add is that I think they will send you a 1099 which I don't see as a big deal since one owes income taxes on it anyway in the US but some do.



Thanks, Dean!

You mean dvc-rentals.com sent you 1099?    That is not an issue except I prefer not to disclose my SSN for such a transaction.    I just noticed that http://dvcrentalstore.com pops up at the top of my google search.    They claim to pay $14.5 per point.  Anyone worked with them in the past?

Jane


----------



## Trudyt623 (Jan 1, 2018)

I used them in September to rent points that were expiring in February and it went smoothly. I received 70% of the money after booking and will receive the balance at check in.


----------



## Dean (Jan 1, 2018)

janej said:


> Thanks, Dean!
> 
> You mean dvc-rentals.com sent you 1099?    That is not an issue except I prefer not to disclose my SSN for such a transaction.    I just noticed that http://dvcrentalstore.com pops up at the top of my google search.    They claim to pay $14.5 per point.  Anyone worked with them in the past?
> 
> Jane


I don't use a rental broker, I prefer to rent my points privately when I do so, just passing on information .  I net more and in many ways, I find it easier and less risky.  By law they are supposed to send you a 1099 in this situation.  David's doesn't because they are based in Canada but the member would still be responsible for any taxes and expected to disclose the income.  It's going to be basically impossible to meet the criteria for 2 free rental weeks a year with DVC like you might for a Condo or Fractional.


----------



## icydog (Jan 5, 2018)

I rent my points myself.. I get more money. There's no 1099. I pick and choose my renters. And I get paid as soon as I send out my PayPal invoice. I don't allow refunds.   I hate waiting for money--- that's the number one reason I don't use brokers. As soon as the points are out of my account I cannot use them. So I want my money then and there.


----------



## Jayco29D (Jan 6, 2018)

icydog said:


> I rent my points myself.. I get more money. There's no 1099. I pick and choose my renters. And I get paid as soon as I send out my PayPal invoice. I don't allow refunds.   I hate waiting for money--- that's the number one reason I don't use brokers. As soon as the points are out of my account I cannot use them. So I want my money then and there.



Where do you rent yourself i.e. what websites do you advertise on? Can you describe your process a bit more?


----------



## elleny76 (Jan 15, 2018)

janej said:


> Are they reputable?   They claim they pay $14 per points for all points.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Jane


100% Reccomended


----------

